# Sockeye Salmon Patterns



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Heading to Kodiak to fish the river run of Sockeye. Anyone know of any good fly patterns for Sockeye. They aren't feeding really. They're mainly running up the river to spawn and die. So we mainly have to have a fly that runs along into there mouth. At least. That's what I thought we we're supposed to do. If anyone could post pics or recommend any patterns that'd be great.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

If you are flossing them, does it really matter what pattern you are using?


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, if it really is as you say, and you're just trying to snag them and hope you get it in the mouth, then I don't think a "pattern" is all that necessary. Maybe a bare hook on your line and a rabbit's foot in your pocket would be your best bet.

When I was in Alaska for a summer, you could buy salmon "flies" by the dozen for about a buck - they were a hook with a small bit of something tied to them...didn't matter what it was that was tied to them, so long as it was something.

I had more fun fishing for the rainbow trout that were there to gobble down the salmon eggs and salmon flesh.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm with Andrew. Skip the snagging & try to actually catch the multitudes of willing fish!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

The Sockeye we'll be running in the pant-loads. I'd try to get them to hit without snagging em but they aren't eating. We'll see what happens. The Rainbows up there are huge so mabye I'll get lucky with one of those.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you're catching them to eat them, you could kill them with explosives for all I care.  Probably not the most efficient way to harvest them but could be at least mildly entertaining.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Throw something big and bright colored and with loads of results on it lol. thats the best way I have come up with for catching kings, so it might work on sockeye too.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Its really the only way to get em from what I've heard. They're dying. The Kings won't really be running. They'll be out in the ocean. So dragging the fly through there mouths is the only way to get em. And yeah. We'll be keeping some fish.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Rod Hawg said:


> Its really the only way to get em from what I've heard. They're dying. So dragging the fly through there mouths is the only way to get em. And yeah. We'll be keeping some fish.


Dying and won't legitimately take a fly. Wow - sounds like some great fishing. 

To each his own, of course, but you might want to consider the rainbows or some of the other fish that actually WILL take a fly.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Why not bow fish?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

ah, but if you bowfish them make sure to leave the carcasses on the bank to rot.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I've read a little bit about fly fishing for them. Really, about the only way to get them is by flossing or snagging them. If you wanted to fly fish for them, I'd say go and tie about anything on the hook and have at it. Not my particular cup of tea, but I can imagine that it probably is pretty fun. I've caught coho and king salmon though in the PM, but they strike out of habit even when they're not eating.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

I couldn't resist!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

guys, keep in mind, its a whole different game in Alaska..................................


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

yea in alaska the women flock like the salmon of capistrano.........i dont know why, but i thought of this for some reason after that last comment. Just replave aspen with alaska.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Here's a guy that just asked a simple question, and somebody always has to come back with a smart a$$ remark! If you don't want to help the guy out than why not just keep your mouth shut!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

flytyer said:


> Here's a guy that just asked a simple question, and somebody always has to come back with a smart a$$ remark! If you don't want to help the guy out than why not just keep your mouth shut!!!!!!


He asked about "patterns" to snag fish with - it seemed helpful to point out that if you're snagging fish, spending time worrying about what's tied to the hook is wasting time.

And since there are a lot of fish in Alaska that will take a fly, in particular the wild, native rainbows, it also seemed helpful (to me, at least) to point that out to him. I don't think it's totally unreasonable that we assumed he would rather catch fish legitimately, if possible, than just floss them. Maybe we assumed wrong, but this is the fly fishing forum, after all.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

"what fly snags fish the best" how can you not expect some smart ass replies to that one?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for your help. We limited every day...
Closeted and streamers worked
Great. Snagged a few fish but
Mainly they were hooked in the MOUTH.


----------

